

How much it costs to build a unicorn app - rogerdickey
http://blog.trygigster.com/mvp-costs/

======
minimaxir
Your numbers are pulled out of a hat and as a result, any subsequent
statistical analysis is meaningless.

~~~
codeddesign
I wouldn't say that they are pulled out of a hat. What they are saying is "if
you have no dev knowledge, it would take x hours at x cost per hour to build
it". The entire article is subjective. If you can code, it's virtually cost-
less minus servers..etc. if you can't, cost is based on the dev's charge, the
dev's location, is it a single person or a team?...etc. really... A pretty
pointless article.

